# Radio flyer Trains



## harrytown

Can anyone help, My son has an older "Radio flyer" train set. all the reserach we have done seems to inidicate it is the same as "American flyer" made by Gilbert. Although his set has 3 rail track. I remember my old "American flyer" set was 2 rail and called "S" guage. Can anyone enlighten us on the difference betweetn the two, or offer areas to research.

thanks,

Hal


----------



## Aflyer

*Lionel Radio Flyer*

Hal,
If it is three rail track I think it is probably Lionel, American Flyer did make 3 rail O guage prewar. I did a search on ebay and found the link below.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-16275-UN...475546?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item563facc85a

I am sure others on this forum will have more information for you.
George


----------



## tjcruiser

Per the link above, it's possible that Lionel had a license agreement with Radio Flyer?

What's the gauge of the trains, i.e., the distance between wheel flanges, as measured to the outer edge of the wheel flange / intersection with the wheel flat? That should confirm if it's O.

Do you have an rough idea as to the set's vintage / age?

TJ


----------



## SkyArcher

I saw a reference to some "Radio" train cars by Gilbert on Google somewhere but I can't find it again. Not to be confused with "Radio Flyer". If the train set is prewar, it is likely to be O gauge.


----------



## Big Ed

http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Radio-Flyer-Inc-Company-History.html


----------



## SkyArcher

This is what I saw:


----------



## beachasinseashore

The car shown above is an American Flyer car. There were several versions of "radio equiped" cars. I have not seen one that has sound but they may have.


----------



## tjcruiser

big ed said:


> http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/Radio-Flyer-Inc-Company-History.html


Ed ... Nice find!!!!

Per that link:

"In 1997, Radio Flyer marked 80 years in the wagon business ... Radio Flyer stepped up its marketing at this time. In 1999 ... *Radio Flyer also entered licensing agreements with other toymakers.* In partnership with Enesco, it produced a series of Christmas ornaments featuring teddy bears and other animals seated in Radio Flyer wagons. *It made Radio Flyer train cars*, key chains, and refrigerator magnets ..."

Licensed use of Radio Flyer name. And judging by the example in Post #2, above, I suspect George is right ... licensed to Lionel.

Thoughs?

TJ


----------



## harrytown

Thanks for all your help friends, think i have figured it out, pinned down my son for a bit more info. Im sure now it is O guage, American Flyer Line , not Radio Flyer. His mistake. 
He has the series 4644 R/R engine and the pullmans are series 4331 and 4332 all red in color. Found a good site that shows pictures
http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/116423/1408579.aspx
Scroll down a ways you willl see the two trains red and green on a shelf.

Also some of you have requested pictures of my "Train room" Its pretty much in a state of confusion right now as I am in process of adding my n guage table to my father in laws HO room. Had to remove a portion of his layout to add mine. Now I have all of his trains and "stuff" spread out all over his layout and mine to let my wifes sister pic out what she wants of her dads stuff. (darn i dont get to keep it all ). I ll see if i can add a few pictures. Be prepaired , nothing special or glamerous.. Oh he also Has two O guage parrallel tracks suspend abouve the layout clear around the room. Opps , guess I dont know how to post pictures, asking for my url, dont have one I guess.


----------



## Big Ed

At least we (I) learned that radio flyer made trains.
I never knew that.




That looks clean compared to mine.

Looks like it's going to be a nice layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## harrytown

Heh thanks,

Well it looked clean in those first pics, now its a mess cause i got everthing
set out all over board layouts.


----------

